# Team Blue or Team red (dog and hat)



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Firstly, let me tag @DogandHat, thank you for the opportunity to test my buds!

Let us discuss the blind test:

Grinding:

Blue was dialled way off to begin with, close to choke the machine. Easy to grind on the HG1, dark level ease.

Red typical level of dialing in 18g in 37 out at 33 seconds.

Blue, pretty non descript smell. Red was very sweet smelling.










Pours, red had dark relatively thick crema.

Unfortunately I went too far the other way extracting blue (now run out of beans) 18g in 36 out 23 seconds. Crema was on the thin side.










Finished, red left next to no crema residue, blue left a fair bit despite the thinness.

Neither made a great brew to be honest, think I know which is which though.










How about you lot....?


----------



## nufc1 (May 11, 2015)

I loved the addition of these to the Dog and Hat sub. Very nice touch.

I cupped them (as suggested) using cupping recipes on the Hasbean website. Course grind, 12g, 200g water.

Yup, I've made my mind up but won't try and sway people either way


----------



## DogandHat (Aug 28, 2017)

Great photos and thread, Thank you Su x


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I've tried one and will try the other tomorrow, all being well.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Incidentally, I just brewed it with the trusty CCD.


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

Going to cup mine tomorrow. First ever cupping but seems like a great idea. I have an idea as to which is which just from a visual but I've not opened either bag yet.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

GingerBen said:


> Going to cup mine tomorrow. First ever cupping but seems like a great idea. I have an idea as to which is which just from a visual but I've not opened either bag yet.


How did it go?


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

igm45 said:


> How did it go?


Not had a chance yet. Might get some time this afternoon hopefully


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

We are getting our tasting session set up now.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Ian set it up so I wouldn't know which was which.










Even though he used red/blue cups he assured me it didn't mean one WAS the red/blue dot beans . . .




























I can't comment on taste until the big reveal but I CAN say my taste buds are shot and I almost up-sicked at one of the beans

















I have a fantastic pic of Ian to share too, but it will have to wait . . .


----------



## shannigan (Jun 1, 2015)

I got round to this at the weekend. I don't think my grinder goes course enough to cup properly and it's not something I've done before so I stuck with what I know:



Made espressos with each bean


Added water this after tasting as straight espresso


Made a V60 with each bean


After all that, I *think* I know which is which. I was fairly sure after pulling both shots and tasting but once I added a bit of hot water, the resulting drink with one tasted similar (to me) to what you would get in a high street chain.

I've had a stab at guessing origin and processing method for what I think is the specialty bean, but holding a 100% record of getting LSOL wrong, I'm far from confident.....


----------



## DogandHat (Aug 28, 2017)

We hope you've all had fun with the challenge this month.

Don't forget there's only a couple of hours left to email us your answers to enter the competition for the chance to win the Buddy Brew seasonal coffee from Tampa, Florida.

Go on, give it a go - we've had some really good answers so far.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Thank you Su/team,

My guess is in. Thank you again for this bit of fun!

Ian


----------



## DogandHat (Aug 28, 2017)

Thanks everyone for your entries, the results are in







- https://dogandhat.co.uk/blogs/news/the-november-taste-test-red-or-blue


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

DogandHat said:


> Thanks everyone for your entries, the results are in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's great! Well done, Steve


----------

